# ****BIG THANKS to all that supported this years MR Marv BBQ/IASCA Competition****



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

*****My wife/her brother/her best friend have asked that we do NOT post pictures of their kids who were helping online so I would like to ask anybody planning to post pictures to please link me to them so I can make sure the kids are not in them. Thanks!!*****

FIRST I have to give a *BIG THANKS* to my wife since if it wasn't for her EXTREMELY hard work and patience with me NONE of this would be possible! 

I also need to give *BIG THANKS* to my wife's best friend/her husband, my daughter, nieces, nephew, mother in law, brother in law, sister in law and all the workers at the new venue for their hard work in taking a LOT of the load off of me this year!

Next I would like to give a *BIG THANKS* to the following members of the forum (in no specific order!) for their hard work and support online, prior to and during the BBQ without asking ANYTHING in return!

Fred aka fredridge

Kevin aka kevin k

Guy aka GRahn

Roshan aka RoRo

Steve aka whiterabbit and his lovely wife Sarah

Anthony aka Vestax

Jody aka maestro

All the guys who helped set up tents/tables/chairs, park cars, cleaned up, ran errands for things forgotten etc etc!!

Next I would like to give a *BIG THANKS* to the following manufacturers in no particular order for their sponsorship in providing prizes to raffle etc as without them I would have to charge a pretty hefty fee for all to attend! 

ANT at DIYMOBILE AUDIO.com and SECOND SKIN AUDIO

ZAPCO

HERTZ/AUDISON

DYNAUDIO

MOTOR MUSIC MAGAZINE

HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES

ARC AUDIO

RAAMaudio

PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND MAGAZINE

KAR TUNES in Seaside Ca

JL AUDIO[url]

[URL="www.liquidacoustics.com"]LIQUID ACOUSTICS

I also want to give a *BIG THANKS* to Todd from IASCA and Best Buy in Marina Ca for setting up/hosting the first and hopefully annual Mr Marv IASCA Competition on Sunday!  

BTW, we still have a couple of raffles going for a set of Dynaudio speakers as well as a set of Hybrid Audio speakers and will let those continue until done.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...t-coast-bbq-raffle-dynaudio-system-242-a.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-hybrid-audio-second-skin-audio-giveaway.html

Almost forgot, after I add up the receipts/bills and figure out how much more I need to recuperate I will probably be doing at least one more raffle!

Last but definitely NOT least I want to give *BIG THANKS* to all that purchased raffle tickets to help support the cause and all that attended/gave their time in helping others to make this one of the BEST ever (we had well over 100 in attendance and nearly 50 cars!)


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

*Marv, Cindy, and family* - a big THANK YOU, for all your hard work in keeping the biggest west coast car audio BBQ alive and kicking. The meet couldn't be any better/successful than it was on Saturday: perfect weather, great food, and enjoying our favorite hobby and talking about it with others. This is why many of the OG's are still around to participate and support it. And with the vendors, sponsors, and manufacturer's being involved in the last few years, it gets more exciting every time with raffles and seeing/hearing amazing cars. I would say it went really smooth or at least on the outside perspective it did. *Marv*, how long have we've been doing this? When was the 1st BBQ I guess my question would be, is it 2000 or 2001? 
The new venue worked out great, it was awesome. I'm glad you can pull it off at the last minute. 

A few shout outs and notes:

*skylar112* - I'm glad you came all the way from New Jersey to visit us. Even during the week, we had a couple of dinners, and hanged out at my place to play some games... I had a fun time with you and Dan. One of these days, a few of us will have to go back east and you can give us the tour. PS, Garlic Fries FTMFW!

*maestro* - thank you for the ride and sunburn and expensive japanese food.

*dingaling* - you ready for the ball and chain?

*alphakenny1* - ball and chain made you late?

*simplicityinsound* - I know how much you wanted to take that ball and chain and choke Peter with it.... don't do it.

*whiterabbit and sarah* - you guys are always a blast, I'm glad sarah stills enjoys it. See you guys in 2 weeks?

*jay* - Jon, glad you can come out. Next time though, take 3 minutes of your time and visit me. See you in 2 weeks with the ball and chains above?

*shinjohn* - dude, you are one of the most friendliest and coolest guy I've met at these BBQs.... and you have a kick ass sounding car. I'm really glad you are part of this.

*spagbace* - great sounding car, but if you ever need help finishing up the install, let me know. 

*mitzahsparklz* - Jason, your car is probably the funnest car at the BBQ. Car PC, great bass, and tonality but staging to the left... man, fix that, and you have a kick ass system. 

Props to *Golden Ear Mafia/ECA crew *for a crazy comeback - *Firegate, NukeGoat, One23456Bass*! The original original crispy... you can't get better than that. It made the BBQ that much funner. I'm glad you guys can make it.

*d5sc *- George, nice seeing you again bro

Nice to meet [email protected] (see you everywhere on the insider, eca, diyma, etc.) , jeremy mullins, howie and wife marisa, 03bluesi, shadowfactory, veloze, michael, bertholomey, fredridge, and a few others, sorry if I missed your name. I tried meeting as many people as I can. I felt bad because I spent a lot of time catching up and talking with old friends, I forgot to go listen to all the cars. I spent a lot of time towards the end of the day just to do that. Great sounding cars. 

This is the year I finally won an in-person raffle, and nice one too... Zapco 10" sub. YAY!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Vestax said:


> I forgot to go listen to all the cars. I spent a lot of time towards the end of the day just to do that. Great sounding cars.


Hey man, no hard feelings...I just thought you didn't like the looks of my Taco truck, but I got a say that you did a remarkable job supporting Marv. I saw you work your butt off like a "working bee"  Hmmm, No wonder you are one of the pioneers of this event. 

I was great to see some of the regulars as well as the new ones in the trenches. I wish I would like to talk to more of you guys, but I had to demo my truck. Maybe next time you get a chance to come to one of the show down south, I'll give you first dibs to listen my vehicle.

I'm already looking forward to see everyone next year. So big kudos to Marv and his family by putting together this special event. See ya next year folks!

Breakfast at Nifty 50 Cafe was the "BOMB". Marv & Bing thanks for inviting us to take part of a great meal.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Anybody got pics posted yet?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Anybody got pics posted yet?


Not yet, but I heard that the one you were in they got DELETED because you bailed out on the competition. hehehe j/k 

I think Gerard (HooRide) said in a day or two, he is going to post a bunch a kool pics. So stay put my friend.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thank you family and friends; your work was greatly appreciated. I loved the BBQ great job preparing it.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Talk about some great companies supporting this event. Let's hear it for these guys!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Talk about some great companies supporting this event. Let's hear it for these guys!


:2thumbsup:....:lips:


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Marv,

I wanted to THANK you, your family, and all of those who supported and worked so hard to make this event happen. 

It was really nice to see everyone. Unfortunately, I really wasn't able to listen to many systems nor talk to more people as much of my time was spent demoing my car. The camaraderie and people's passion for this crazy hobby of ours sure makes this event very memorable to myself and others.

Regards,

George


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Marv,

I couldn't thank you, Cindy, Adrian, and your family enough for the awesome meet. I have a great time, my friend did as well. I'm glad I came down beforehand and caught lunch with you. We don't get much time to talk. It was a great event and am looking forward to coming to another one, even it's mainly to socialize with the Cali crew.

Vestax, Anthony, might have to get Ghost Recon and I'm not much of a gamer. Garlic fries are just delicious. "Quality testing" rental cars are just awesome.

Alphakenny, ball and chain..... thanks for the grub man, as always pleasure to see you and hang out. Next time we'll see if we can get my rental car to drive on 2 wheels.

Maestro, Jody glad to see you buddy, "straight" as an arrow as always I see 

Whiterabbit, Steve, your install is just awesome, I'm a huge fan of it. Your wife is pretty cool, she's real supportive which is very cool.

Dingaling. Leon your home setup is awesome none the less. Thanks for lunch at Skates it's a damn nice place, too bad we didn't see any sailboats tip over. Your cats are cool.

Shinjohn, John thanks for the ride, I had the pleasure of hanging with you for a bit. 

KevinK, your car just sounds awesome!!! Thank you, the pleasure was all mine. 

Veloze, Jose, we didn't get to talk much last year but I'm glad we had some time to hang out this year, you're a cool guy. Your install is very simple, which is nice and I liked how your truck sounded as well. 

Marv, thanks again. Please do tell your family that I appreciated everything they did, for making me comfortable at the meet for the past years.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Marv,

Has your family received enough kudos?


I know they worked their butt off.


----------

